# Isomac Water Leak - Advice PLEASE!



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

My Isomac Tea II has developed a problem ... I am not sure how to describe it but here goes:

The valve behind the group head where the excess water comes out into the dry tray after pulling a shot is leaking. It seems to have an almost constant trickle. I have also noticed that, when I park the lever at the half-way point after flushing the head, water continues to trickle through the shower head.

I hope this makes sense! SO folks ... what is the problem likely to be? Is it fixable by me or if not, who could come round and fix it for me? What is it likely to cost?

H E L P ! !


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm not one of the techie types, but i'm sure someone will come and confirm or correct my guess.

Your three way solenoid valve has a problem. Has your machine been descaled recently? I THINK that would be the first course of action. If not, i'm sure I've read that they're easy to replace yourself. No hands on experience myself though.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

David: I've backed off from responding because I too have no technical expertise. This link may help as it explains how the E-61 works and how to replace wearing parts: http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-group-servicing

I'm presuming that the head is regularly backflushed with detergent and that it's not just a build-up of junk in the pipework?

I'd have similar problems if/when my Rocketbreaks down - there are loads of espresso machine service engineers advertised locally, but none seem to tackle 'domestic' machines.I'd have thought E-61 HX machines were simple enough for anyone already in that field.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks so much guys! I did a full descale job followed by my normal back flush and it seems to have cured it! I think I will need to take it to bits and lubricate the handle etc. at some time but right now it has stopped leaking!

Thanks again!

David


----------

